# Some pics of my R34 GTR



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Nice Ride! love the wheels in that colour makes a change to see something other than Bronze!


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Silver TE37s 
Look better than Bronze on Bayside Blue cars


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

great car, is that a top secret diffuser i spy there?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

nigel f said:


> Silver TE37s


Nah.
Nismo LM GT4s.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Cool looking car dude, very nice. :smokin: 

I like the wheel choice, looks spot on, (but then I have to say that as I spent all my pocket money on silver TE37s too  ).


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

SteveN said:


> Nah.
> Nismo LM GT4s.


Silver or Black GT4's look great on Bayside 34s


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Stunning motor :smokin: 

Love Bayside 34's

James.


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

awsome car!


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

very nice mate.

Neil


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

nice 34 mate


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

That looks stunning. The wheels set it off, and the colour is superb.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Great looking car Love the backdrop!

Was that Durzel's old car?

Dave.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

You simply can´t go wrong with silver wheels on a BB R34!  
Very nice, mate!

/P


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Very Nice . . . . :smokin:


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

What kind of aftermarket rear diffuser is that?

Your car is stunning. Now you only need the Nismo front hood


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

*Very very nice*



Porkie said:


>


Looks like your in the getto.But living good :smokin:


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Looks the bomb mate, Love the back ground !!


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

GTRJack said:


> What kind of aftermarket rear diffuser is that?


Definitely looks like a Top Secret item (or a copy). Great ride!

Cya O!


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Midnight-Purple said:


> Looks like your in the getto.But living good :smokin:


hahah, Thank god I don't live anywhere near there actually! Renton borrowed the car a few weeks and had those pics done. I don't even have a clue where that Ghetto is! somewhere near bath I think!  

He STILL has the car actually, meaning he has had a 32 GTR, a mental 33GTR and a nice  34GTR to choose from :smokin: 

I get the back her back on saturday and she is doing her first trackday at Bedford  



Durzel said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.


Thanks mate. She misses you I think!  

Do you notice the front splitter is now Carbon? I destroyed your one within a week. Sorry mate  can't believe how you kept it mint all that time!  

Here is new one. 








I only fitted the lower part though... think the rest is a bit OTT. what you reckon?


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

If you destroyed the soft plastic one, do you think a CF one will fare better? 

To be honest given the prices are apparently now the same it makes sense to get the prettier one.  As to how I managed to keep it so unblemished... basically driving like an elderly gent over any bumps, and never venturing anywhere near where I knew I would ground it (e.g. multi-storeys, etc). 

I kinda like just the bottom bit black and the middle bit painted, as it is currently - that's the way all the other official Nismo cars seem to have been painted.


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

I 'think' I have wiped out and flattened all the humps, bumps and obstacles in the area so it will be ok now  

Do you still have the mirrors for sale? Renton mentioned something?


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Mirrors? What mirrors?  That must be someone else I think, I haven't got any parts left over from the car as far as I know. 

Any chance of a video and/or pics of your trackday at Bedford? I'd love to see it in action on the track, never had the chance or really the inclination to do it myself.


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Sure mate. I would say come down but its a right trek for you. Next time I am at Castle Combe I will take you out for a ride. I have an MSA national A license so I won't be killing you!

Then I will take you out in my Track Cossie and show you what a Fast trackcar is like!  












Is there any reason you think the Skyline won't be upto the trackday??? When you floor it the dash display shows the injectors as 100%.... that can't be good can it?!?!?!?  

Tried to ring Gary at GTart but he has not come back yet!


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

It's not that I don't think it is up to it, it was basically just that the oppurtunity never presented itself for me (too busy with work), and - if the truth be told, I've never tracked any of my cars so I didn't think it was the best car to start out on! (being worth what it is).

I never saw the injectors hitting 100% when I was running it so not quite sure what the story is there... Gary would know more than anyone.  Most I ever saw on the MFD was about 90% I think.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Porkie said:


> I get the back her back on saturday and she is doing her first trackday at Bedford
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

It will be fine the display only shows a % of what the injectors are set at. I see 100% all the time but they are not maxing out. 

Graham


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Really?!?!? oooops.... no definately 100% on injectors. Wonder whats up there.  

I realise trackdays aren't for everyone mate, and I didn't think that you thought it wasn't up to it and that was the reason for not doing one in it either. 

I just wanted to know if you could think of anything off the top of your head?

I started trackdays 10 years ago in a little Corsa! There is no way I would want to start in the Skyline!

Any ideas why the radio reception is sooooo pony as well?


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Any ideas why the radio reception is sooooo pony as well?

I have that too, thinking of getting Digital unit soon.

Graham


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Whoops took to long to reply!!!

Dodgy, thanks for that, I will check with Gary anyway I think  

BlueR34, Its a RSowners club day I'm afraid and its fully booked. Not surprising either though as its only £99 for all day open pitlane which is about as cheap as you will ever get at Bedford!


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

The shite radio reception unfortunately comes as standard with the car. 

And there's nothing at all I can think of that you should be wary of really - just the obvious track day perils (boiling brake fluid, etc).


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

*have a good un*



Porkie said:


> BlueR34, Its a RSowners club day I'm afraid and its fully booked. Not surprising either though as its only £99 for all day open pitlane which is about as cheap as you will ever get at Bedford!


shame... but thanks for letting me know - have a good day - post some pics if you can be good to know how you get on. My cars at GTaRT on monday for mapping...


----------

